
2-D Glasses - hammock
http://www.2d-glasses.com/
======
ElbertF
I see we've finally come to a full circle. Here's a device to view the entire
world in 2D: <http://i.imgur.com/BjY53.jpg>.

~~~
finebanana
doesn't work, still looks 3D to me

~~~
hammock
OK, now cover one eye and try to play tennis. Or throw a small ball in the air
and try to catch it. (no really, try it)

~~~
ajj
One very surprising example of someone playing with single eye vision. Mansur
Ali Khan Pataudi (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mansoor_Ali_Khan_Pataudi>)
played in the Indian cricket team as a batter for many years. He lost one eye
at the age of 20, but surprisingly still managed to bat.

This is particularly striking since batting involves judging the ball that
comes at you with some speed. His previous judgement and muscle memory might
be useful of course. But I'd love to read about any research on this, if
anyone is aware...

~~~
oofoe
Apparently one of the guys involved in early Air Force space suit research had
lost an eye in an accident (no, not Yeager, can't remember the name right
off). It created a bit of a stir when they tested him post-accident and
discovered that his depth perception had actually /improved/ now that he only
had one eye.

Unfortunately, despite this, they weren't willing to let him go back to flying
fighter planes, which is why he got into space suit research...

------
storborg
You can hack these up yourself from the "Real 3D" glasses given out at most 3D
theaters.

    
    
        1. Obtain one pair of glasses
        2. Pry apart at the seam with a putty knife or small flathead
        3. Remove one of the gel lenses
        4. Flip it over and put it back in, note the areas that need to be trimmed
        5. Trim with scissors
        6. Reinsert gel, stick the plastic back together
    

There will be a slight bit of ugliness where the gel filter doesn't quite take
up the entire cutout area in the plastic frame, but they work well.

~~~
speleding
Actually, it's probably easier to get two pair of 3D glasses and then swap the
left eye of one with the right eye of the other. No trimming needed.

(Edit: come to think of it, there may be some trimming needed if the left and
right glasses aren't the same shape but in that case flipping them over would
probably work unless they are curved)

------
TeHCrAzY
I really hate when designers use flash for basic text elements without some
sort of backup text behind it. My proxy blocks flash, and this results in a
very broken website.

~~~
haribilalic
It's sIFR[1]. It was one of the more popular techniques for embedding custom
fonts into pages, before CSS-based web fonts. It should degrade gracefully
without Flash; it does for me, using ClickToFlash with Safari.

1\. <http://novemberborn.net/sifr3>

~~~
lloeki
Unfortunately Chrome built-in plugin blocker is not smart enough, and neither
is its FlashBlock extension.

------
kgermino
I just hope 3D never becomes so pervasive that I actually have to buy one of
these... Bookmarked just in case.

------
afhof
Obligatory 1D Glasses: <http://jpgdump.com/files/5798.png>

~~~
iwwr
Those look like Eskimo bone glasses, made to cut down on glare from the snow.

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/Inuit_Gog...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cb/Inuit_Goggles.jpg)

Note that if the slit is narrow enough, it will still focus light thought the
pinhole effect (also giving you polarized light (if the material is
electrically conductive)).

------
ivank
Their FAQ says "Do 2D Glasses work at IMAX theaters? Alas, no. IMAX uses a
different technology than normal movie theaters so 2D-Glasses will not work at
an IMAX theater."

Anyone know how IMAX is different?

~~~
Cushman
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAX#IMAX_3D> Wikipedia suggests that IMAX 3D
uses either linear polarization or LCD shutter glasses. Obviously 2-D shutter
glasses wouldn't be very practical, but the polarization glasses (which I
think is the standard?) should be just as feasible as the circularly polarized
glasses used by RealD.

Come to think of it, normal polarized sunglasses should work as linear
polarization filters assuming they line up the right way.

~~~
Groxx
They do, though all I've tried have been at the wrong angle, and you just look
weird holding your head at 45 degrees for 2 hours.

~~~
DrStalker
Every pair of polarised glasses I've tried has been polarised at a 45 degree
angle; this helps with more consistent glare reduction and also means that LCD
screens don't appear completely black half the time.

I've actually marked the edge of the circular polariser filter I have for my
camera so I can tilt my head (wearing polarised glasses) and then quickly move
the filter to match.

~~~
tesseract
I thought the the point of having polarized sunglasses was that they should be
polarized vertically in order to block glare (which tends to be polarized
horizontally; see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewsters_angle>). Mine are,
anwyay. Usually it is the LCD screens that are polarized at a 45 degree angle
- for compatibility with sunglasses.

~~~
devenson
I had Lens Crafters make me a custom pair of polarized sunglasses with the
polarization at 45 degrees to match up with my laptop's polarizer. Used with
the laptop, they dim everything I see BUT the laptops screen. Not all laptops
have the same 45 degree tilt, some are 180 from mine.

~~~
tesseract
That's pretty clever. Do they enable you to use your laptop outdoors in the
sun?

------
Groxx
Thinkgeek has some as well, a fairly recent addition:
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/interests/looflirpa/e8be/>

~~~
whackedspinach
It's an April Fools Joke.

~~~
Groxx
Aah, I see it now. Didn't think to reverse the URL text.

I assumed they were serious. Plenty of people are dragged to 3D stuff even
though it bothers them.

~~~
whackedspinach
I did when I say it on April 1st. I have a family member that hates them and
we almost always have to go to 2D movies because of it. Now I can drag him to
a 3D movie!

------
blameslz
This is great. I have amblyopia (= lazy eye) and I'm practically blind in one
eye and when I have 3D glasses on I only see red stuff but now with these
glasses from what I understand I will be able to watch 3D movies (even though
I won't get the 3D experience) when there's no 2D version for it

~~~
DrStalker
If by "red stuff" you're talking about the old red/blue 3D then 3D technology
has come a long way since then; both eyes get a full colour image. If you only
see out of one eye then the regular glasses will be all you need, you'dd get
just the image for that eye in full colour.

------
hammock
This is not mine, I just thought it was such an obvious and useful innovation
the second I saw it.

------
ddrmaxgt37
-Watch a movie -Get two 3d glasses -Take them home and hack them into one -Voila free 2D glasses.

------
PanMan
Can't you just wear polarised sunglases for the same effect?

------
chalgo
Kermode did this in January 2010

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/markkermode/2010/01/how_to_enjoy_...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/markkermode/2010/01/how_to_enjoy_a_3d_movie.html)

------
gohat
This is the type of breakthrough idea that you look at and wonder why you
didn't come up with it.

This could really help fight the rising incidence of 3-D media watching
associated dysphoria.

------
jcarreiro
Wouldn't wearing these reduce the perceived intensity of the screen quite a
bit?

~~~
alanh
No more than 3D glasses (which do)!

------
ikamal
it's like close one eye with 3D glasses ?

------
grantg
2-D Glasses == Sunglasses FTFY

------
yhlasx
Sounds like joke.

~~~
oniTony
This was actually one of the April 1st jokes on Think Geek this year.

------
drivebyacct2
Flash for menus? Tacky.

<http://k.min.us/ik7yRo.png>

------
cypherpunks01
Relevant xkcd: <http://xkcd.com/880/>

